# overclocking phenom x2 550



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Good morning all, i have just bought my new pc; 

asus m4a79xtd evo mobo
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/172846

G skills ram
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEG-D3-4096R69

Phenom x5 550 processor
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166518

sapphire hd5750 gfx
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=GCS-XR5750V10

ocz psu
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSO-700MXSP

it is all set up fine and runs bad company 2 no problem, which im more than happy with. I have been trying to find out it i can unlock the other two cores to see if they work or not but i cant get passed boot up when i go in bios and put advance clock calibration to "auto" and turn on "unleashed mode" when it boots it says unleashed mode failed to boot. its been really frustrating me has any body got any ideas what i can do to get it to boot? can u please but it in quite simple terms but i dont know too much about this sort of thing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gavinw12 (Oct 24, 2009)

nobody have any suggestions?


----------



## SoldierA2 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, i also recently purchased the Phenom IIx2 555, this happened to me and, sorry to say, you probably have defective cores. You should update Bios first if you can as i've heard this increases the succsess rate. You can try to stabalize the other cores by increasing Vcore voltage in bios from 1.325V in increment to 1.4V, or the CPU/NB from 1.2V incremented to 1.35V. Neither of these worked for me though. if not, then. one or both of the cores are most likely defective. You still might be able to unlock a third core, this option will be found under Unleashing (if i remember correctly) and you should try 0,1,2 and 0,1,3 core (0,1 are the standard cores). If none of that works you probably can't unlock it, sorry.


----------

